# Good E liquids that come in large volumes



## Bush Vaper (29/9/16)

I am new to the sub ohm vaping and after 2 days I can already see that in going through juice like a champ. As I am in quite a remote location I cant just pop into a shop to get some.

Im not quite yet confident enough to start making my own stuff.

Can anyone recommend decent liquids to use that come in +- 100ml and wont totally break the bank


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/16)

Have you tried XXX from Vapour Mountain @Bush Vaper? Menthol Litchi... You can order 100ml bottles or if you want bigger like 500ml or a litre you can order that as well.

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/100ml-eliquids/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-100ml-x-x-x/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (29/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Have you tried XXX from Vapour Mountain @Bush Vaper? Menthol Litchi... You can order 100ml bottles or if you want bigger like 500ml or a litre you can order that as well.
> 
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/100ml-eliquids/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-100ml-x-x-x/


Not big on menthol flavours. Seems to not agree and gives me phlem. Any other options? Thanks for the help


----------



## Neal (29/9/16)

Mate, am also in remote location but can get Twisp liquid from local Clicks. I buy 20ml,18mg nic and then add 40ml Dolly Varden to bring nic down to 6mg and also makes the expense a lot lighter on the wallet. I order from vendors across the border, but use the Twisp liquids in an emergency. Nothing worse than running out of liquids. Good luck mate, hope you get sorted.


----------



## Bush Vaper (29/9/16)

Bush Vaper said:


> Not big on menthol flavours. Seems to not agree and gives me phlem. Any other options? Thanks for the help


Just checket their site and it looks great. Also wont break the bank!!! Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bush Vaper (29/9/16)

Neal said:


> Mate, am also in remote location but can get Twisp liquid from local Clicks. I buy 20ml,18mg nic and then add 40ml Dolly Varden to bring nic down to 6mg and also makes the expense a lot lighter on the wallet. I order from vendors across the border, but use the Twisp liquids in an emergency. Nothing worse than running out of liquids. Good luck mate, hope you get sorted.


Thanks mate. Problem is my nearest Clicks is 80km away. Like I said. Remoooote


----------



## Soutie (29/9/16)

Have you had a look at e-cig's All day vapes. Looks like really good value for money and a nice variety.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/launching-e-cig-all-day-vapes-made-to-order.t26433/

some good reviews too

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/e-cig-all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (29/9/16)

Vapour Mountain does do other flavours besides XXX that are worth a go.

Berry Blaze
VM4
Banana Cream

The best thing you can do is find the juice you like the most first, and then speak to the maker directly if they don't usually offer 100ml options, because almost all makers represented on here will hook you up with large quantities if you want.

I'm pretty sure @Sickboy77 does bulk orders, and his juices are goood!

The range from @YeOldeOke on www.e-cig.co.za has a lot of tasty things, I liked the Forest Berry Panna Cotta (but you might not, has a slight "coolness" to it) and the Tropical Parfait.

Otherwise check out Juicy Joes or @ShaneW on here, they have some that have 100ml options...

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product_cat=creamy-clouds
http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product_cat=hazeworks (Sunset and Scream only, Scream shared first place here with XXX as best juice in SA!)
http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product_cat=mr-hardwicks (Debbie Does Donuts - real tasty!)
http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product_cat=ncv-northern-craft-vapes
http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product_cat=paulies (Jam Donut and Coffee Cake only)

I might have missed some, but have a look around the site, awesome selection, awesome vendor!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (29/9/16)

Soutie said:


> Have you had a look at e-cig's All day vapes. Looks like really good value for money and a nice variety.
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/launching-e-cig-all-day-vapes-made-to-order.t26433/
> 
> ...


Awesome and at a good price!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/16)

Bush Vaper said:


> Not big on menthol flavours. Seems to not agree and gives me phlem. Any other options? Thanks for the help



Milky Way which is a Fruit Loops Juice...
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/foggs-famous-sauce/products/foggs-the-milky-way


----------



## ddk1979 (29/9/16)

Bush Vaper said:


> I am new to the sub ohm vaping and after 2 days I can already see that in going through juice like a champ. As I am in quite a remote location I cant just pop into a shop to get some.
> 
> Im not quite yet confident enough to start making my own stuff.
> 
> Can anyone recommend decent liquids to use that come in +- 100ml and wont totally break the bank




My personal favourites are from Northern Craft Vapes (http://www.ncvapes.co.za/) :
NCV Milked
NCV Trinity
NCV Frozen
Really smooth and quality juices made by @Vapington .

Your problem is that you first need to try out some juices before ordering 100ml bottles because you can end up with a lot of juices that you don't even like and want to throw away .... money completely wasted.
So my advice, order a variety of juices in the smallest bottle available (usually 30ml) and once you have found juices that you like, you can then super-siize.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

